# what mods are best



## bscrash (Jun 13, 2009)

I just got a 04 gto. I would like to add about 100 hp and would like some input on what is available and what will work. The first thing is better breaks!!! The car will see about 2,000 miles per year and probably 2 trips to the 1/4 mile track per year. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Mods depend upon personal preferences and priorities. 
For me, the car is fast enough - I do not race. 

It also sounds sweet stock. They spent many hours configuring the exhaust to get the sound just right so I won't mess with it. 

Visually, its all preferences as well. Some turn it back towards the Aussie car.

Wheels are an easily reversible mod that even a stock boy like myself is considering.

Whatever you do, its a great car so enjoy.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

100 shot of Nitrous would get you where you want to be easily. What are you trying to do with the car? Gears will make it perform like you gained 100 HP.


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm no where near being an expert (just look at the name :lol, but I have 2 cents that may still be worth the read. In my opinion, before looking at more horsepower for a modern GTO, it makes sense to work on getting the power to the pavement, if your goal is better 1/4 mile performance. The suspension and tires would be where I would turn my attention, first. I don't know how much you're planning to spend. Also, I don't know if your car has an automatic or manual transmission. So, here are a couple of generic ideas:

Given your low annual mileage, street legal drag radials, such as those by BFGoodrich, would be an excellent place to start. 

Drag bags are an effective, inexpensive way to reduce wheel hop, which can really help your launches at the track. Plus, you can adjust the pressure, so that you're not left with a harsh ride, during those other 1,999 miles out of the year 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/drag-bags-7039/

Once you give more details about your car and budget, I'm sure that others can offer more helpful tips. Good luck and let us know what you end up doing


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nitrous will do i very easily best bang for the buck


----------



## bscrash (Jun 13, 2009)

It has a mt, the finance minister (the wife) has aggreed to allow $2,000 per year max for upgrades. I will still drive the car (the hills and turns in the finger lakes area of NY) so I would prefer to stay away from nos. I would like to work the top half of the engine. Anybody know where to get a functional hood scoop mated to a cold air intake system? I promise not to drive in the snow! If it helps I want to keep the car forever so any project has a time table.


----------



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to read this thread, 
http://www.gtoforum.com/f37/ls2-upgrades-19622/

in particular the Pontiac Enthusiasts magazines article on adding LS3 heads. You can find the article thru google, its a free download to view. They spend $2000 and got 86rwhp more: LS3 heads/intake, comp cams camshaft, LT pacesetter el cheapo headers. Get Kooks Signature Series headers and a good tune, and you will easily surpass the 100hp mark: they got 430rwhp WITHOUT A TUNE!

EDIT::::::::::: NEVER MIND, YOU CANT DO THE LS3 HEADS WITHOUT A 4.00" BORE. THE LS1 HAS A 3.875" BORE.


----------

